# DAB radio in Motorhomes



## OttosDad (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello,
We our about to change our van and are thinking of having a DAB ( digital radio) installed from new .
Have heard and read some reports that DAB cover is only any good in built up areas which isn't much encouragement for us out in the wild folks is it? 
I am also aware that the FM ( VHF) signal is due to go in the next few years ,and from the sound of my car radio alone , I think they have already turned it down a bit. I was also delighted dot hear that the BBC have withdrawn from the 3 D. Television system , hopefully DAB may go the same way if its as poor as I read, and out FM will return to full strength .
Just a general idea is all I seek and nothing to technical as we are turn it on and listen type people .
Thanks 
OttosDad.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I changed the radio head unit in our van to a Pioneer DAB unit. With a screen mounted aerial it is very poor on the move, but ok on site where there is a signal. I also use a top of the range Pure DAB radio for general listening in the van, whilst its reception is good at home, it is poor in the van. The problem is that the aluminium skin acts as a barrier to the signal.
Also, you need to be aware that the DAB system in the uk is different from the rest of Europe. In France there is no digital radio.
Gerry


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

On seeking advice from our local car radio in Dorchester, we swopped the fitted radio in our Bailey (peugeot base) for a JVC DAB unit. We were unhappy with the reception from the fitted FM unit that came with the MH. Dorchester Radio replaced the front pillar aerial which was swept back to follow the rake of the windscreen, for a longer upright aerial and then fitted the JVC unit with a hidden DAB aerial.

They supplied the separate loom cables to make the steering wheel controls function and that was it...bingo, everything worked perfectly.

Our reception now is perfect on FM and superb on DAB. I admit that you sometimes have to retune the DAB as you travel but stations like R2 BBC in DAB we have found to be solid...at least where we have travelled so far. I understand this will not be the case all over Europe though.

The added bonus is that the old fitted unit that came with the van had no iPod or Aux connections and the JVC has it all.

The double din JVC unit looks like it was there from new and Dorchester Radio did a very neat and tidy job for us for just a little over £200. A bargain we felt.

Hope this helps...


----------

